# compte mobileme



## suvalawan (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, comment retrouver le mot de passe de l'identifiant d'un compte : MobileMe    (xxxxxx@me.com ). 
merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Décembre 2010)

tout en bas de la page me.com  cliquer sur le lien... "identifiant apple ou mot de passe oublié"  https://auth.me.com/authenticate?se...d3cubWUuY29tL2NhbGVuZGFyLw==&anchor=undefined


----------



## suvalawan (30 Décembre 2010)

merci pour l'info.......j'ai essayé, mon adresse e-mail était enregistrée, un mail m'a été envoyé par apple....mais je ne l'ai pas reçu depuis 3 jours ????


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2010)

euh! quand tu as créer ton compte me.com, tu as bien donné une autre adresse e-mail car si tu as mis en adresse mail celle que tu as crée...  et bien c'est le serpent qui se mort la queue. l'email tu l'as reçu sur ton adresse me.cm

RQ: tu peux peut être y accéder pas ton apple ID normalement le mot de passe me.com c'est le même que ton apple ID

Si tu n'as pas la facture de ton compte mobile.me si tu apple apple ils devraient pouvoir te dépanner


----------



## suvalawan (9 Janvier 2011)

j'ai recréé un compte, et là ça marche....par contre comment je fais pour supprimer l'ancien sur l'ipod et laisser que le nouveau que je viens de créer, je n'arrive pas à trouver un menu pour le supprimer..... une autre question peut on se servir d'un ipod à plusieurs comme un ordi en changeant d'utilisateur?
merci


----------

